# Anyone own a Gem-Tech Trek?



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm looking at getting one and would like to actually see/hold one in hand first before dropping the cash on it. If anyone is close to new Carlisle that has one any chance we could get together so I could check it out? Also thoughts on it would be great.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

a what? lol
guess im going to have to do a google.

http://www.gem-tech.com/store/pc/Parts-Accessories-c8.htm

ok now i got it.. no i dont own one, but they do have a very interesting site.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I've got a GT Halo not the Trek. I wanted the quick detach so I can run it on multiple rifles easily. So far so good. GT makes great cans.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im still confused about the legal side of this. i was always under the impression that you needed an FFL to own and shoot any kind of suppersor/silencer. is that not true?


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the way it works is. Anybody can have one that meets the requirement's like not being a felon etc. And you must pay a hefty application fee to apply for one then it take around 6-12 months until you get oked to buy it. They will issue a serial number for the suppressor and it stays with it for the life of the suppressor. I believe its around $900-$1500 when its all said and done. 
I think right now the Ohio big wigs are trying to pass a law making it legal to use a suppressor for hunting. Not for sure but I think this is how it pretty much works.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

And looking at some of these I think some must be for looks and not really working suppressors. Maybe Im wrong and misread some of the info but check it out before spending your money.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

its 250.00 for the Federal tax stamp then the cost of the suppressor. The Gem Tech is 550.00 bucks. There is a couple ways to go about ownership. Go thru the feds and wait 12months or so and mail in the app or do it online and use a firearms trust. If you do it with a firearms trust, your family can use it, who ever, you don't have to be with it when its being used. If you die you can trust it to someone. If you do it with the feds, you have to stay with the suppressor when its being used. 

I found a Hunterstown firearms 5.56 suppressor today that is 499.99 and serviceable. Hum I think I may have found a winner!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Here this will show the diff and what the function is


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

That pretty cool.I heard that if buying one you should buy one for like a 308 cal because it will work on 
any cal from 308 down but you cant go larger.Have you heard this?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

To clear up some things: EZ, the FFL is the dealer. A class III dealer with and FFL/SOT can sell them, not just a regular gun store FFL. The tax stamp is what costs $200, It's a one time fee per NFA item paid to the BATFE, there is no way around this. 

You can acquire it 3 ways, individual, which requires you to submit photos, prints and have the chief law enforcement officer(CLEO) in your area approve the application. 

A trust allows you to omit the prints, photo and CLEO requirement. However anyone who you want to be able to possess it must be listed on your trust and be lawfully able to possess firearms. Anyone listed on the trust may have the NFA item and should have a copy of the trust and approved form 4 (ATF paperwork with the stamp).

The last way is a corporation which follows the same path that the trust does. 

Obummer currently has a proposed executive order changing the requirements for a trust and corporation that would require everyone listed on the trust or corp to submit photo's and fingerprints to the ATF as well. This order has passed the public comment period and will likely be implemented before long.

Right now, ATF processing time is running 9+ months from the time the form goes pending. There is no time difference between the individual and trust/corp in ATF processing right now.

As to function, yes BigTman, you can buy a 7.62 can and use it on 5.56, 6.5, 300blk, etc. It may not suppress quite as well as a dedicated can, but will still noticeably reduce the report of the smaller caliber. If you plan on shooting 300 win mag, get a can designed for that, not a standard 7.62 can. You may need to buy proprietary mounts to make 1 can work on multiple calibers or barrels of the same caliber. If you plan to shoot rimfire, you should get a dedicated rimfire can. Most of those are serviceable, meaning you can take them apart and clean the baffle stack from all the lead fouling. 

For now, it is still illegal to hunt with them in Ohio, but as BigTman said, it's being debated in the state legislature. 

I think that covers all the basics from above. Sorry for the wall of text.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you for all the info.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Who do you contact to get the paperwork started?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

ezbite said:


> Who do you contact to get the paperwork started?


If you want to purchase a suppressor with a trust, you need to have a lawyer draw up a trust first. 

If you're going to go the individual route, you need to find a class III dealer. Out near you is Great Lakes Outdoor, I've run 2 through Ralph. You pay for your suppressor then they fill out the ATF Form 4 which is the paperwork to transfer the NFA item from them to you. You'll both fill out the form 4 and take it to your CLEO for sign off and fingerprinting. Then attach a passport sized picture and cut your $200 check. Mail this off to the BATF/E in Martinsburg WV via certified mail (you want to know when it's received so you at least have a start date to work from when checking on the status). Then the waiting game begins. 

Once the paperwork is returned, it will go to your dealer, you go and pay any unpaid balance if you were making payments on your can, fill out a 4473 (the standard gun background check form) and take your can home. 

Here's a copy of a form 4: http://www.atf.gov/files/forms/download/atf-f-5320-4.pdf

The ATF has started an E-form application also, but not all dealers are onboard yet. Supposedly the e-form system will reduce the wait times, but it's still new and working out bugs.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Thanks, seems easier than I though it would be.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm currently talking to an attorney to draw up a trust for the can. I don't have an issue doing the prints, picture and all that, but I figure the trust will be good because if something happens to me, my wife and once my kids get older they get it. My wife is really excited about me getting a can and can't wait to put it to use.

Im going with a Huntertown Arms suppressor, its 50.00 bucks cheaper than a Gem Tech and its serviceable!

http://www.huntertownarms.com/k556.php


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

TomC said:


> I'm currently talking to an attorney to draw up a trust for the can. I don't have an issue doing the prints, picture and all that, but I figure the trust will be good because if something happens to me, my wife and once my kids get older they get it. My wife is really excited about me getting a can and can't wait to put it to use.
> 
> Im going with a Huntertown Arms suppressor, its 50.00 bucks cheaper than a Gem Tech and its serviceable!
> 
> http://www.huntertownarms.com/k556.php


There's already a provision where if something happens to you, she can assume it with no other fee. But I know what you're saying. I went that route so my wife and dad can use the NFA items with no worries, especially if I take a deployment.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Seems to me there was a dealer online that had all the trust documents and would walk you thru it if you bought suppressor from them . I will look and post if I can find it .
Sharp, is there a suppressor that will work for both .223 & .22 ?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

boatnut said:


> Seems to me there was a dealer online that had all the trust documents and would walk you thru it if you bought suppressor from them . I will look and post if I can find it .
> Sharp, is there a suppressor that will work for both .223 & .22 ?


I think the Silencer Shop out of TX had that option, but it was only valid for TX residents, look into it. Here's the problem with buying a suppressor online (That's how I did my first). You still have to transfer it through a local Class III dealer. So the dealer on the other side has to submit a form 3 (dealer to dealer transfer) to the ATF and you wait for that to come back. Then it can be shipped to your FFL, then you start your form 4. It adds between 1-3 months to the wait because of the form 3. It used to be less than 3 weeks. 

You can look up www.guntrustlawyer.com also, for a lawyer to use. My lawyer consulted them to use some of their language in the trust. 

As for the .223/5.56 to 22LR, I can shoot 22lr through my AR can but most rifle cans and even pistol cans aren't serviceable. The 22lr is such a dirty round, between the powder used and the fact that it's not a jacketed round. That's why the rimfire can's are serviceable, you can open it up and pull out the baffle stack and soak it in cleaner to remove all the fouling.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

here's a few interesting links I found

http://nfafirearmstrust.com/?gclid=CJnQravM4rwCFSXl7AodEzsAWA

here's the one I was thinking of...although mainly for texas residents there is info for non residents too.

https://www.silencershop.com/register-suppressor-trust


----------



## handloader (Jan 13, 2014)

TomC, I sent you a PM. When you go to fill out our Form 4 for your trust...let me know as I have some experience and some examples of completed Form 4's as I had one kicked back because I left the word "The" of the name of my trust...


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

handloader said:


> TomC, I sent you a PM. When you go to fill out our Form 4 for your trust...let me know as I have some experience and some examples of completed Form 4's as* I had one kicked back because I left the word "The" of the name of my trust.*..


haha, and I had one kicked back to correct for adding THE to my form 4 and form 1. What ever you name the trust, it has to be spelled exactly the same way. Even though buried deep in my trust it's addressed, the ATF wanted it changed. It passed on 1 form 4 though. lol


----------

